# is it a gopher tortoise



## colinsmith (May 16, 2010)

this looks like a gopher tortoise but where not sure we found it in our yard so we put it in a big container

i need the awnser as soon as possible


----------



## Angi (May 16, 2010)

He looks a little like my Ca Desrt Torts. Where do you live(area)? Someone was be worried sick unles you live where he could be wild. He is adorable!


----------



## colinsmith (May 16, 2010)

central florida


----------



## egyptiandan (May 16, 2010)

Yes it is a Gopher tortoise, _Gopherus polyphemus_. Now you need to let it back go in your yard. 

Danny


----------



## colinsmith (May 16, 2010)

thxs wiil due


----------



## Yvonne G (May 16, 2010)

Hi Colin:

I believe the gopher tortoise is a protected species in Florida. I'm not up on the regulations, however, it is probably illegal for you to bring the baby inside. Do you live in a rural area? Is there a wildlife expert you can call to find out what to do with the baby?


----------



## colinsmith (May 16, 2010)

yes we do who do we call


----------



## Yvonne G (May 16, 2010)

Well, if you're in a rural area, and not in a city, then I would just do what Danny suggested and place the baby safely under a bush outside where he can be free.


----------



## colinsmith (May 16, 2010)

thx we allready realeased him but there is a ghopher tortoise hole near us do you think we should put it there fyi we havent seen the mother/dad for a long time


----------



## Shelly (May 16, 2010)

yes, release him near the burrow. That way he will have a safe place to sleep at night away from dogs and other predators.


----------



## Kristina (May 17, 2010)

Tortoises don't care for their babies, so it is fine that you haven't seen a parent. Just put the little one near the hole. Then let him do his thing. They have good instincts and he will know what to do.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 17, 2010)

And thanks for trying to help him. I sure wish I could see a wild tortoise in my yard!


----------



## lavender25 (May 18, 2010)

Hi there,

Colin is my son, and yes we did set the little guy outside. amongst much weeping and wailing from the kids we put him by the bushes in our yard. he hung around for a day but we have not seen him since. I hope he will stick around I want to watch him grow.

And finding him has sparked a love for tortoises. We have made plans to get a red footed tortoise in sept when the next reptile fair comes to town. In the meantime we will be doing our research, and i will probably have many questions.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2010)

Hi Lavender25:

I may have already sent a welcome your way as Colinsmith, but I don't know if you're two people or one with two names, so here goes again:

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

